# Opening Night Game Discussion



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*TNT - 7:30 Eastern Time*







@









*FSW, FSSW - 8:30 Eastern Time*​







@









*10:00 Eastern Time*​







@









*TNT - 10:30 Eastern Time*​







@


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

All four road teams have significant injuries.


----------



## juice4080 (Jul 4, 2006)

Oden will dominate no doubt tonight is GO coming out party baby!!!


----------



## Jakain (Sep 8, 2006)

**** I've got a test during the Boston/Cavs game. Its really the only one I'm interested in too since they're projected to be some of the East's best.

My money is on all the home teams winning.


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

is nba league pass free this week like it typically is? also is nba broadband free this week as well?


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I've got my TIVO set to record all the games that don't have Houston in them. The Rockets are going to be a mess this year!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Should we start adding the Vegas lines to the first post to see who's favored?


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

O2K said:


> is nba league pass free this week like it typically is? also is nba broadband free this week as well?


League Pass I'm pretty sure is free this week, broadband I have no idea.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Broadband league pass is free until November 3rd, I believe.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

How bout adding times/network?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

With Blake out, not really looking forward to that LA game.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Not sure what channel(s) the Blazers/Rockets game will be on. But I edited the first post with times and channels.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Can't ****ing wait. Will watch [email protected] and [email protected] live on LP and the other two in the morning when I get up. Wooooooohoooo, finally!!!


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

That LA game went to shambles after the Blake injury.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Let the season begin.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Predictions

Cavs, Wizards, Rockets, Lakers win.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

lol @ Shaq - said him and Big Z are the best centers ever - besides Russell. Shaq up to his old tricks, people. I wish only good luck to Cavs' fan - Hopefully, you're able to stomach Shaq's BS all season along.


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

Cavs/Mavs/Portland/Lakers


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*Winners*

Boston Celtics
Portland Trailblazers
Los Angeles Lakers
Dallas Mavericks

By the way I'm excited to see Gilbert Arenas back, and see how he plays against Dallas. And how many 3 bombs will he let fly. Good to have him back in the league.


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

Cavs on fire at the start of the game.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

shaq doesnt look too bad


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

This Cavs team is going to win 72 games.


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

Rondo just got f'd in the a.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Rondo got OWNED!!!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Why in the world does Rondo think he can out jump LeBron. Rondo welcome to the LBJ highlight reel.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

can anyone pm a decent link


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

I really like the Daniels pick up by the Celtics. It will be interesting to see how he plays on the road tonight.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Daniels is a beast, he just put the clamps defensively on LeBron in two straight possessions.

By the way Boston only down 7 now. Looks like the with stood the initial storm by the Cavs.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

The '93 Heat said:


> This Cavs team is going to win 72 games.


Sig worthy prediction right here. :funny:


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

Cavs definately look like a 70 win team


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

Chan Ho Nam said:


> Cavs definately look like a 70 win team


when lebron is on the court. as soon as he hits the bench they become a lottery team


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Chan Ho Nam said:


> Cavs definately look like a 70 win team


Even if they lose ? :wtf:


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

The Sheed pick up is boss for the Celtics.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

no way the Cavs win 70 games. they're down right awful when Lebron isn't on the floor


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Pierce is a stud. 

This Boston team is freaky deep, when Glen Davis coming back just fortifies that monster front line even more for Boston.

Boston front line may be the kryptonite to the supermen centers in the East.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

too bad by the end of the year, half the team will need canes


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

TM said:


> too bad by the end of the year, half the team will need canes


That's what they were saying last year. And to start this year they look great again. I think when people bring up the age factor it's a poor excuse why to predict a team better than another. These guy's aren't in their late 30s, the oldest ones that make contributions are in their early 30s. Much like a lot of other great players in the league like Kobe Bryant and Tim Duncan. Plus the Celtics have some young horses in Rondo, Daniels, Davis, and Perkins. I see your point though 3 years from now, this team if still together won't be able to play up to the incredible level they can now. It's pretty much an all or nothing year for the Celtics. They know' what's on the line.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Ray Allen has the best looking jump shot in the NBA.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

23AJ said:


> That's what they were saying last year.


and they were right. just ask KG 

you're right about the rest though


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

TM said:


> and they were right. just ask KG
> 
> you're right about the rest though


Well injuries can happen at any point of your career, just ask Blake Griffin. Sorry Clipper fans.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Big baby said KG is only at 60%, thats not good he should be fully recovered by now.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Boston takes bragging rights at the half. With a 6 point lead on the road.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

HB said:


> Big baby said KG is only at 60%, thats not good he should be fully recovered by now.


KG may never be a 100 percent again.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Ray Allen looks 10 years younger. He's so quick and his handle is back.

KG is not fully back. He barely got off the ground trying to break up that oop that Moon posterized him on.


----------



## Jesukki (Mar 3, 2009)

Cleveland is in serious trouble with their bench.


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

My god has Charles always been that fat? He looks huge!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The '93 Heat said:


> Ray Allen looks 10 years younger. He's so quick and his handle is back.
> 
> KG is not fully back. He barely got off the ground trying to break up that oop that Moon posterized him on.


CONTRACT YEAR. Ray Allen is trying to dupe a team into giving him one last big deal.


----------



## SlamJam (Nov 27, 2004)

kevin mchale looks awkward standing there


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Garnett doesn't look as good as I thought he would.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Boston is looking GREAT in the 2nd half.


----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

wow, Foye and Nick Young are the 4th/5th guards for the Wizards?


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

The Boston Blitz taking it to the Cavs.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Boston's defense is really good. Cleveland really should have thought about trading for Stephen Jackson (yeah he's volatile, but he can play).


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

HKF said:


> CONTRACT YEAR. Ray Allen is trying to dupe a team into giving him one last big deal.


:yes:


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

Cavs still having the same problems as last season. They're still lacking frontcourt foot speed, and outside of Lebron, isnt getting much offensive help. (Shaq looked pretty good btw)


Boston are just simply running their sets and executing. Theyre also packing in the defense and making cleveland shooting from the outside.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

How do you not see LeBron coming from behind? He's going to block that just about every time.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Damn..another great block by LBJ at one end, and then dropped a trey at the other end


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

All these guards in the league love to challenge LeBron on that fast break play, but LBJ usually get's the best of them if their name isn't Courtney Lee.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

23AJ said:


> All these guards in the league love to challenge LeBron on that fast break play, but LBJ usually get's the best of them if their name isn't Courtney Lee.


Heh.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

Lebron needs to play 47 minutes a game if Cleveland wants to go past the ECF. Cavs team is aweful.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I know it's only the first game of the season, but people who were talking up LeBron's supporting cast all summer long are looking pretty dumb right now.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Boston takes bragging rights into the 4th quarter with a 7 point lead.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

The '93 Heat said:


> This Cavs team is going to win 72 games.


You have got to be kidding.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Daniels is a beast.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

This Cavs team is going to score 72 points a game if Lebron gets hurt :laugh:

It's the first game yes, but these returns aren't favorable, they're going to have to end up trading Z for something mark my words.

Boston looks very good, Daniels is going to be a huge pickup.

And Gilbert is back *****es.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Arenas and Blatche are looking good for Washington - they have a 10 point lead right now @ Dallas. I'm impressed so far.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

23AJ said:


> Well injuries can happen at any point of your career, just ask Blake Griffin. Sorry Clipper fans.


meh same old **** different day. i'm not looking forward to this game tonight with the lakers. god just wants this team to fail


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Futurama_Fanatic said:


> meh same old **** different day. i'm not looking forward to this game tonight with the lakers. god just wants this team to fail


Well I was really excited to see Griffin play tonight. I hope he recovers completely from this injury. The guy is a stud.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

KG's defense is sick.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

KG blew a dunk. :lol:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Looked like KG was trying to get fancy there with the dunk attempt.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Perkins is like the Oliver Hardy of the NBA. It's so comical. He starts hopping in frustration as the line drive shot he puts up spins out like it ever had a chance.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Paul Pierce is very capable of checking LeBron James. This looks like a great finish coming up.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

This Cavs twin tower look is interesting with Shaq and Z playing together.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Boston Celtics have gone ice old shooting at the worst time.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Paul Pierce just carved up James and the Cavs.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

LBJ :woot:


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Lebron with a terrible turn over. Real momentum breaker. And uh Boston need to find their jump shot quick.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

The Celtics are gonna be unguardable in these next few minutes. Sheed is a big shot hitter and Pierce will find him.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

With Shaq, LeBron, and Varejao, inability to make free throws are due to lose them a lot of close games.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Kevin Garnet is a superstar!!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Too many jump shots from Cavs.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Pierce is a superstar!


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Pierce with the clutch shots!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

What a crazy sequence by the way. Bodies flying every where.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Can we get to the Lakeshow ring ceremony already? :bsmile:


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Typical LeBrick. Not driving and shooting for 3 when he needs to drive. He'll never get a ring.

I really don't like the Celtics, but man, do I hate LeBrick. Go Celtics! I want to see LeBrick not shake hands and run off the court crying like a ***** like usual.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

The Boston Celtics defense is back, and it's suffocating!!


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

More typical LeBrick. Cleveland has gone 4 minutes now in crunch time with no points from the field. Way to step up there basketball Jesus.. I mean, LeBron.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

yeah boston is looking really good. as good as the lakers, and maybe even better.

the cavs are going nowhere as long as they meet either the magic or celtics in the playoffs. their offense is really bad, just like it was during the playoffs against the magic.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Pierce sinking big shot after big shot.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Maybe I was wrong about Pierce. He's still got it in the clutch.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Pierce with another couple clutch free throws, on the road! and in Cleveland!!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Mike Brown is gonna get toast this season.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Pierce with two more clutch free throws!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Let the ring ceremony begin...

:banana:

:banana:


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Boston Celtics already winning the battle of home court advantage. Big win for Boston, that um.. I predicted! Go Boston you guy's are a monster team this year.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

I love it! Seeing LeBron get a loss while coming up so small in the 4th while it matters the most. I also love seeing Pierce serve him up in the 4th with clutch shot, after clutch shot in Cleveland.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Bron bron fan's "crickets"... LMFAO


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Let the real best player in the league, and team take over the air time now. 

Congrats to Kobe and the Lakers on their ring ceremony tonight!!

And RON ARTEST is on the Lakers!! LA is going to be beastly this season along with the Celtics, and Magic.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

23AJ said:


> Bron bron fan's "crickets"... LMFAO


Yeah, seriously. Where are all the groupies at? Oh well, keep watching LeBrick groupies. Time for a true clutch, championship superstar to play now.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*mediate*

Ladies and Gentlemen, the ring ceremony..Ow!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Jerry West...YES!!!! with all Lakers legend...heck yeah!


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

This is gonna be a highlight filled game. Feel bad for the Clippers right now.

I'm excited as hell to see Ron Ron.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

:banana:


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Jerry Buss...great owner and the Playboy :bsmile:


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Buss looks like he had some girls in their 20's around him, LOL. Pimpin' is easy when you own the Lakers.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

^ LOL..he always does..

Kareem gets the biggest round of applause yet..


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Yaay... Phillsbury.. :bsmile:


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

****in' Adam Morrison..lol


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Looking forward to seeing Orlando play those two EC teams.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Cavs looked the same as last year. A little worse even in some ways. Shaq brings more on both ends than Z. But Parker is a downgrade from West. The offense is over in Detroit right now. And Jamario Moon looks confused.

The team is still "help us Lebron, you're our only hope".

Which...he can do that for the Knicks just as easily, and at least get out on the break more often.

If Lebron bolts, Shaq won't resign, Z will retire, and the Cavs will be back to being horrible.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Bill Walton is there for Lukie.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

HB said:


> Looking forward to seeing Orlando play those two EC teams.


They'd lose.

By a lot.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

I stand up and cheer for Pau Gasol, Fish, and Kobe Bryant. Congrats men, you deserve these rings. You were simply the best!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Mamba :banana: 

:rock:

MVP! MVP! MVP!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Great to see Robert Horry in the house. You belong in Purple and Gold, man


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

futuristxen said:


> They'd lose.
> 
> By a lot.


Not according to last year's playoffs.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Derek Fisher FTW!!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

I LOVE L.A. 

:banana:


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

futuristxen said:


> They'd lose.
> 
> By a lot.


Orlando is going to spank Cleveland dude.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

God I'm so excited.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

It's party time in LA tonight. KB24 best in the game!! I completely agree!!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

VanillaPrice said:


> God I'm so excited.


The energy is buzzing in LA. Good stuff.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

23AJ said:


> Orlando is going to spank Cleveland dude.


Nah. They suck. Did you see the Finals? The Lakers were all up in that ***.
And Vince Carter is on their team. When was the last time a Vince Carter team didn't suck?

The Magic will be lucky to get homecourt advantage. Worst team in the top 5 by a good measure. Dwight Howard is a pretender.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Ok, somebody hit me up with a good link. Mine's messing up and I'm not missing this game.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

23AJ said:


> It's party time in LA tonight. KB24 best in the game!! I completely agree!!


He's old. Over the hill. He was better two years ago. Kevin Durant is betta.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

futuristxen said:


> Nah. They suck. Did you see the Finals? The Lakers were all up in that ***.
> And Vince Carter is on their team. When was the last time a Vince Carter team didn't suck?
> 
> The Magic will be lucky to get homecourt advantage. Worst team in the top 5 by a good measure. Dwight Howard is a pretender.


Nah. They're good. Did you see the EFC? The Magic torched the Cavs ***.

And Vince Carter's on their team. When was the last time the best big in basketball got teamed up with an elite wing and there weren't good results.

The Magic will most likely get homecourt advantage. Middle pack team in the top five. Dwight Howard is the best big in basketball, and absolutley destroyed the Cavs last year.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Cleveland has no talent outside of Shaq and Lebron, and Shaq is 37 years old. Mo Williams is an overrated fraud.

This is where Orlando and Boston separate themselves from the Cavs. Take Howard or KG off the Magic and Celts, and they still win 40+ games and make the playoffs. Take LeBron off the Cavs, and they're lucky to win 35. They far overachieved their talent level last season when they won 66 games. They aren't that good.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Alright..signing off now. 

See ya BFF family.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I wasn't joking when I asked for a link.


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

arenas is looking great out there. where are the haters now?


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

anyone watching the Portland game? the rockets look awful


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

B. Diddy looks like Rickey Williams with that crazy beard.

Also glad to see Agent 0 playing well.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

The 3 biggest problems for the Cavs are gonna be

1. The supporting cast stepping up: Yea, they're not as good as the Celtics, Lakers, Magic, or Spurs supporting casts, but from what I saw they didn't play to their potential. They need to be more aggressive and not watch LeBron.
2. Matchups: The Cavs are gonna be effected by matchups more than any other of the elite teams. Shaq is gonna get exposed on the pick and roll and by quicker big men, and Williams/West/Gibson is a small backcourt that can be taken advantage by strong guards.
3. Late game play: Shaq, Varejao, and LeBron aren't guys I'm trusting at the free throw line if I'm the Cavs. And as great as LeBron can be in the clutch, he can also be passive.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

YoYoYoWasup said:


> This is where Orlando and Boston separate themselves from the Cavs.


Hahaha. The Magic are nowhere near as good as the Celtics. The Celtics almost beat the Magic WITHOUT KG. With KG and Sheed it will probably be a sweep. The Celtics and the Lakers are the class of the league. No one is even close to them. And the Celtics are a lot better than the Lakers.

It's like this:

Celtics





Lakers















Golden State Warriors
Magic


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Nice dunk by Kobe!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

LamarButler said:


> 2. Matchups: The Cavs are gonna be effected by matchups more than any other of the elite teams. Shaq is gonna get exposed on the pick and roll and by quicker big men, and Williams/West/Gibson is a small backcourt that can be taken advantage by strong guards.


I think they need to pick a side. They either need to be big and strong, or small and fast. Right now they are neither.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> Hahaha. The Magic are nowhere near as good as the Celtics. The Celtics almost beat the Magic WITHOUT KG. With KG and Sheed it will probably be a sweep. The Celtics and the Lakers are the class of the league. No one is even close to them. And the Celtics are a lot better than the Lakers.
> 
> It's like this:
> 
> ...


I never said they were better than Celtics, but they're certainly better than the overrated Cavs. Orlando didn't have Nelson for the Celtics series, either, and yes, while I know he's not the same type of impact player as KG, to pretend that the Magic were fully healthy themselves is a misnomer. Hell, Cleveland got beat by a Rafer Alston led Magic team last season.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

This is ridiculous. Why are people happy the NBA officials are back? These guys needed to be gone.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

YoYoYoWasup said:


> I never said they were better than Celtics, but they're certainly better than the overrated Cavs. Orlando didn't have Nelson for the Celtics series, either, and yes, while I know he's not the same type of impact player as KG, to pretend that the Magic were fully healthy themselves is a misnomer. Hell, Cleveland got beat by a Rafer Alston led Magic team last season.


The Cavs suck. Beating them is just a test of general competency. How hard is it really to beat the Cavs? Hold Lebron under 100, and run the pick and roll? Impressive!

Who has beaten the KG-led Celtics? No one. Who has beaten the Lakers? Just the KG-Led Celtics.

So stop acting like Orlando matters. They don't. It's a two team league. Has been for the last 3 years. Everyone else is just waiting for injuries.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

=) i love watching 4 games a night


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Oden six rebounds and 3 BS in the first half, but also zero points and four turnovers. Chuck Hayes is an amazing defender considering he's 6'6. Guy has tree trunks for a low body.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> The Cavs suck. Beating them is just a test of general competency. How hard is it really to beat the Cavs? Hold Lebron under 100, and run the pick and roll? Impressive!
> 
> Who has beaten the KG-led Celtics? No one. Who has beaten the Lakers? Just the KG-Led Celtics.
> 
> So stop acting like Orlando matters. They don't. It's a two team league. Has been for the last 3 years. Everyone else is just waiting for injuries.


Los Angeles is better than the team the Celtics beat in the finals and Boston is two years older. I'd take LAL this year.

We'll see how the season unfolds.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

YoYoYoWasup said:


> Los Angeles is better than the team the Celtics beat in the finals and *Boston is two years older*. I'd take LAL this year.
> 
> We'll see how the season unfolds.


So is everybody else.


----------



## Seanzie (Jun 9, 2003)

futuristxen said:


> The Cavs suck. Beating them is just a test of general competency. How hard is it really to beat the Cavs? Hold Lebron under 100, and run the pick and roll? Impressive!
> 
> Who has beaten the KG-led Celtics? No one. Who has beaten the Lakers? Just the KG-Led Celtics.
> 
> So stop acting like Orlando matters. They don't. It's a two team league. Has been for the last 3 years. Everyone else is just waiting for injuries.


:horsepoop:


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Agent 0 with 29 Pts, 9 Ast tonight. He's back.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

LamarButler said:


> So is everybody else.


Sure, but the Celtics' players are on the decline moreso than the Lakers'. Kobe is getting up there, but for the most part, they have a younger all around roster than the Celtics.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Seanzie said:


> :horsepoop:


Forget it. The guy is a Cavs homer/Magic hater extraordinaire. Just go look at his post on RealCavsFans for proof.

There's a good chance he's right in his prediction, but he's still a goober.


----------



## Seanzie (Jun 9, 2003)

One day in, and people are already writing off teams.

Seriously guys? Shut the **** up.


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

i am writing off the clippers. no #1 draft pick will save this team. never.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

webster just postered chuck hayes


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

futuristxen said:


> Nah. They suck. Did you see the Finals? The Lakers were all up in that ***.
> And Vince Carter is on their team. When was the last time a Vince Carter team didn't suck?
> 
> The Magic will be lucky to get homecourt advantage. Worst team in the top 5 by a good measure. Dwight Howard is a pretender.


Awww. Someone bought into the hype. Sour grapes because Boston is better than your team. 

Can't wait for the Orlando vs. Cleveland game on Nov. 11th in Orlando. I'm going to guess the Magic beat your Cavs by 10+.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

This Rockets season is gonna be like that Miami Heat season once upon a time.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

All of a sudden there's a ball game in Clippers/Lakers!


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

baron davis has not played in the second quarter


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Im pissed I missed most of the C's-Cavs game due to a test... Bron looks like a beast tho, how did Shaq look? What bout KG & Sheed together? Right when I started watching KG yoked that dunk lol, but did he look healthy?


----------



## Daniels (Jan 24, 2009)

anyone else surprised that Oden only has 2 fouls on the night?


----------



## pG_prIDe (Jun 23, 2002)

Craig Smith balling so far.

Is it just me, or does Andrew Bynum have less lift than I remember (pre-injury)?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Anybody else disgusted by that foul call on the Bynum block? I'm starting to buy the conspiracy theory that the replacement ref situation was a PR stunt to garner praise for the old refs.

Why isn't Bynum dunking anything? It looks like he's channeling George Mikan.



Blue Magic said:


> Im pissed I missed most of the C's-Cavs game due to a test... Bron looks like a beast tho, how did Shaq look? What bout KG & Sheed together? Right when I started watching KG yoked that dunk lol, but did he look healthy?


Sheed played the Rashard role and you know how that works against Cleveland.

Shaq sucked in pick and rolls and missed free throws in the fourth. The usual Shaq.

KG is not fully healthy. Got posterized by Moon on an oop cuz he couldn't jump more than 2 feet to break it up. Flubbed an open dunk.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Man, from taking the champs last year to 7 games, to this. What happened to the Rockets.

Oden still sucks though


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Daniels said:


> anyone else surprised that Oden only has 2 fouls on the night?


Now he's got 5


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Rockets down 13 now!!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Sweet finish by Budinger the Rockets are within 11!!!!


----------



## Animist (Sep 6, 2009)

Can someone do this caricature for me...

Please draw LeBron James, gladiator-like physique body, with a lot of weights on his feet... carrying Shaquille on his right shoulder, and Ilgauskas on his left. Because that's what he is going to do. No matter how hard he defends that wing, they going to get toasted by quicker frontlines.


----------



## Daniels (Jan 24, 2009)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Now he's got 5


And to think. I almost gave him a kudos.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

gi0rdun said:


> Sweet finish by Budinger the Rockets are within 11!!!!


You're trying so hard. Bless your heart.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Happy to see Agent Zero back to form.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

God bless this Rockets team.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

pG_prIDe said:


> Craig Smith balling so far.
> 
> Is it just me, or does Andrew Bynum have less lift than I remember (pre-injury)?


He's moving like fat Sabonis. Really wonder what's up with him.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Oden just looks like such a big disappointment. He's had an excellent game defensively, but man, is he bad on offense. It's just one game, so no need to overreact too much, but I just don't see "it" with him.


----------



## pG_prIDe (Jun 23, 2002)

The '93 Heat said:


> He's moving like fat Sabonis. Really wonder what's up with him.


Haha, well at least he's finishing plays. It is kinda strange though cause last year, I remember him finishing alley-oops from Farmar quite often and dunking in traffic. Looks like you said, he resembles an old school center right now.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

I hope TNT shows the clip of Master Yoda receiving the gratitude at the end of 3rd qtr.

*bows*


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

6 point game with 2 minutes to go. Przybila is out, Oden and Aldridge have 5 fouls each.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Odom has been extremely good.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Oden has barely touched the ball on offense (although he has turned the ball over).


----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

HKF said:


> Oden has barely touched the ball on offense (although he has turned the ball over).


...7 times...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I am done with this game. The Clippers are crap yet again. For some reason the Lakers aren't giving Kobe the rock. I don't want to watch this nonsense.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

are the Lakers going to try and play defense tonight?


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

wow all the games tonight are pretty interesting


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Our offense is looking ragged out there.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

HKF said:


> I am done with this game. The Clippers are crap yet again. For some reason the Lakers aren't giving Kobe the rock. I don't want to watch this nonsense.


I dont know man, the Clippers are playing pretty well...


----------



## pG_prIDe (Jun 23, 2002)

Eric Gordon is a baller. Guy already has a quick release, can penetrate and draw fouls, and is improving his passing game. That's what I like to see.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Look at how high he got.


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

Daniels said:


> anyone else surprised that Oden only has 2 fouls on the night?


Thanks for the jinx!


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

refs are calling some weird fouls tonight


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

Chan Ho Nam said:


> refs are calling some weird fouls tonight


They didn't get the pre-season like they normally do to shake off the rust, so yeah... some weirdness probably for the next few games.

Consistency would be nice, if they can manage it.


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

YoYoYoWasup said:


> Oden just looks like such a big disappointment. He's had an excellent game defensively, but man, is he bad on offense. It's just one game, so no need to overreact too much, but I just don't see "it" with him.


He was rushing his game; he gets over-excited when he's guarded by smaller guys. It happened last season too. If you were looking for it tonight, you definitely didn't find it, but give him a few more weeks.

Five official blocks (seven unofficially); that's nothing to sneeze at.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

That 3 has to hurt.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Candyman!!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

LMAO at Kenny's Photoshop in L.O's wedding pics....NBA on TNT is back


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Lakers look like they're going to need some time to get things together, they looked a little bit discombobulated out there. Kobe looks good coming into the season, showed off some really nice post play tonight, had trouble finishing in the paint though for some odd reason, I counted at least 3 shots that should've been easily finishes that just rolled off the rim. Odom looks good coming into the season, Artest looks a little uncomfortable out there in that system but he'll probably have to work himself into it gradually. Sloppy play on both ends of the floor by the Lakers in general, game should never have even been close.

Ron Artest is going to be a huge headache though, but I'm sure he'll make positive contributions, guy just needs to try to keep those boneheaded plays to more of a minimum...


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

disagree. from what i saw, they started off well and built a big lead. then phil inserted a roster that looked like this: farmar, vujacic, artest, mbenga and powell (or something like that). then the lead shrunk to 3. after that the lakers didn't really get serious, so they just coasted the rest of the way.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

afobisme said:


> disagree. from what i saw, they started off well and built a big lead. then phil inserted a roster that looked like this: farmar, vujacic, artest, mbenga and powell (or something like that). then the lead shrunk to 3. *after that the lakers didn't really get serious, so they just coasted the rest of the way.*


Why is this a common excuse for when the Lakers do bad?


----------



## Jakain (Sep 8, 2006)

Only saw the Cavs game; Lebron had a great performance although there were a few turnovers that showed the team still adapting to Shaq and maybe overall rustiness in general with the Cavs. Not having West definitely showed tonight and a guy like Parker doesn't exactly make one's lineup intimidating. A healthy Celtics squad is going to be one hell of a team to face in the playoffs.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Why is this a common excuse for when the Lakers do bad?


because it's a common problem for the lakers to have?


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Why is this a common excuse for when the Lakers do bad?


Because it IS the reason the Lakers do bad. I don't see any reason against it, they're the NBA champs, they can obviously get the job done. But let's be honest, unless they're playing a contender, they're probably coasting.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

Dre™;6091469 said:


> This Cavs team is going to score 72 points a game if Lebron gets hurt :laugh:
> 
> It's the first game yes, but these returns aren't favorable, they're going to have to end up trading Z for something mark my words.
> 
> ...


Fans like this I am justgoing to shake my head. Why say things like this? lebron needs those type of players to be the Lebron we can see. See what happen in the olympics where they are more of an one on one player, Kobe shined, Wade shined but James did no ****!


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Things I learned tonight: 

1. Now I remember why people were so high on Andrew Bynum. He will be the 2nd best center in the league this year if he stays healthy. He is very tall, very long, very agile, good footwork, great hands and great touch. He has polished that post game too. 

2. Lakers are stacked. They literally have a top 5 player at every position except point guard, and the best 6th man in the league. They're going to be hard to beat. 

3. Boston proved looks to be about what I anticipated. They should meet LA in the finals for a hell of a series. Their defense is just great. Boston and LA are a cut above the rest.

4. Cleveland has the same problems. People hyped the Shaquille move the whole offseason, and he helps some, but compared to the top teams, the talent just doesn't stack up. 

5. LeBron is a beast. It looks like he has added some post game to his arsenal. It's going to be hard to give the MVP to anyone else even if 3-4 teams win more games than the Cavs. I'm a Kobe guy but it's become pretty obvious who the best player in the league is.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Sir Patchwork said:


> 2. Lakers are stacked. They literally have a top 5 player at every position except point guard, and the best 6th man in the league. They're going to be hard to beat.


kobe is top 5 at his position obviously. ron artest is not a top 5 small forward. if bynum stays healthy, he's in the argument at center. gasol is in the argument at pf but with duncan, garnett, dirk, bosh, and amare i'm not sure he makes it.

lakers are a very good team, but there's no need to overstate what they have.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

rocketeer said:


> kobe is top 5 at his position obviously. ron artest is not a top 5 small forward. if bynum stays healthy, he's in the argument at center. gasol is in the argument at pf but with duncan, garnett, dirk, bosh, and amare i'm not sure he makes it.
> 
> lakers are a very good team, but there's no need to overstate what they have.


Duncan and Amare are centers basically. Artest might be top 5, I mean who else is there? LeBron, Melo Pierce Iggy if you call him a sf...Granger?Durant?

Bynum isn't a top 5 center since he's such a question mark. Duncan, Yao, Howard, Al Jefferson, are all better then him for sure.Then Amare if you consider him a C and there's a few on the border of being a center or pf.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

moss_is_1 said:


> Duncan and Amare are centers basically. Artest might be top 5, I mean who else is there? LeBron, Melo Pierce Iggy if you call him a sf...Granger?Durant?
> 
> Bynum isn't a top 5 center since he's such a question mark. Duncan, Yao, Howard, Al Jefferson, are all better then him for sure.Then Amare if you consider him a C and there's a few on the border of being a center or pf.


that's why i said gasol is in the argument. he isn't a no question top 5 guy(though he is no question top 6 at this point so i guess it doesn't really make a difference).

and yes, lebron, pierce, durant, granger, carmelo, igoudala are all better than artest and they aren't the only ones. i'd have an easier time putting artest outside of the top 10 than inside the top 5 at his position.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Why is this a common excuse for when the Lakers do bad?


I don't think afobisme made an excuse. He stated an obvious what pretty much Lakers fan saw last year. Our bench hasn't been consistent since lost in '08 Finals - Odom keeps things together, though.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

The bench will be fine, once Gasol returns to the starting lineup and Odom is relegated back to the bench. 

I just hope we won't see Farmar, Brown, Walton, Powell and Mbenga on the floor at the same time ever again.

I don't normally put much weight in the first couple of months, but just for the heck of it:
- the Cavs look pretty much the same to me. LeBron and a bunch of complimentary players that struggle every time he sits. Shaq is slow as hell and will get killed on the pick and roll all year long. Barring an unforeseeable turn of events I don't see them getting past Boston.
- watched only bits and pieces of the 2nd game. Gil appears to be back, which is good to see,
- Houston won't crack 40 wins this year, in my opinion. Hayes is a great defender, but a 6'6'' center just won't cut it against the majority of the teams (outrebounded by what, almost 20 yesterday?), plus that team seriously lacks offense - you know you're pretty much ****ed when Aaron Brooks is your only creator,
- I don't understand what's wrong with Baron, but he still looks terrible. Gordon is a player, Craig Smith is a hustler... Ricky Davis still sucks,
- Ron's defense is better than I had expected, he has quick hands and is a bull on both ends of the floor. Shooting seems to be a problem, but that should come along since he'll be getting a ton of open looks. Love his passing and unselfishness, hopefully that doesn't change even as he looks to score more. Bryant looks 27 again, he's got a nice bounce in his step, drew a ton of fouls and missed a bunch of layups, but he's the least of our worries. Bynum looks great on both ends of the floor, I hope he rebounds like he did yesterday. Odom also played a nice game. The bench was horrible, but I'm sure they'll come around.

Man, I didn't get any sleep... how can two games last 6 freaking hours. But anyway, I'm so glad the season has finally begun, wipeee!

p.s.: League Pass Broadband archive not working for anyone else?


----------



## SlamJam (Nov 27, 2004)

shaq with his FT shooting and pick and roll defense is a liability at the end of games.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Artest is on the same level with Iguodala and people wouldn't flip out if you called Iguodala a top 5 small forward. Gasol is better than Bosh, and people wouldn't flip ot if you called Bosh a top 5 power forward. I admitted health is an issue for Bynum, but that'll be the only thing to keep him from being a top 5 center. Otherwise it's a lock.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Artest is on the same level with Iguodala and people wouldn't flip out if you called Iguodala a top 5 small forward. Gasol is better than Bosh, and people wouldn't flip ot if you called Bosh a top 5 power forward. I admitted health is an issue for Bynum, but that'll be the only thing to keep him from being a top 5 center. Otherwise it's a lock.


I don't like top 5 talk without context. If you think a guy's not top 5, name 5 guys better... at least that's what I always say.

*SF*

Lebron James
Carmelo Anthony
Kevin Durant
Paul Pierce
Danny Granger
Caron Butler
*Ron Artest*

*PF* (Considering Duncan will be playing C exclusively this year.

Dirk Nowitzki
Kevin Garnett
*Pau Gasol*
Amare Stoudamire
*Chris Bosh*
Carlos Boozer

*C*

Tim Duncan
Dwight Howard
Yao Ming (albeit he's hurt this season)
Al Jefferson
Shaquille O'Neal
Brook Lopez
Nene
*Andrew Bynum*

That's how I see it. Artest is a solid 7th at SF. Pau is 2nd or 3rd at PF. Bynum is around the 7th/8th range at C.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Either way. That's really good.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Artest is on the same level with Iguodala


No he isn't.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Not at all. Artest can't run an offense. I love Ron but he looks like he's using all his concentration not to bounce the ball off his foot. 

And when are we going to stop all this top 5 ****? It's not about restricting people to 5 spots, it's about tiering. Here's how I see it:

Lebron, 
Melo, Durant, Pierce,
Butler, Igoudala,

Everyone above this level save Durant (who's just a hell of a scorer) can facilitate their offenses if the PG is out of the game.

Then you have 

Granger, Artest.

Two 3s who can score plenty without a particularly large arsenal, but play strong onball defense against the opposition's best.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

The Cavs have not improved one bit, they will not make it out of the East. 


The Clippers have a chance to be pretty decent once Griffin returns. As long as Baron starts playing better, because he was awful last night.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Yeah it was only one game and he was going up against Derek Fisher who he should've manhandled, but ah well. 

When Bynum is in the game you take away all that freerange in the lane, and that's Baron's game. When he has to run a halfcourt offense he gets bored and starts jackin shots.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Dre™ said:


> Not at all. Artest can't run an offense. I love Ron but he looks like he's using all his concentration not to bounce the ball off his foot.
> 
> And when are we going to stop all this top 5 ****? It's not about restricting people to 5 spots, it's about tiering. Here's how I see it:
> 
> ...


One, Granger's better than Artest. Two, after last year, I wouldn't put Ronnie Postal that high. There are still some guys that I'd take before him, like TurkeyGlue, the Shootist (Stevie Jackson), and Josh Smith. Then there are the guys whose offense will put them over Artest's declining D and terrible O fairly soon (like Rudy Gay). Artest belongs in a tier with Shawn Marion of "guys that used to be really good before someone stuck a fork in their back".


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Dre™ said:


> Yeah it was only one game and he was going up against Derek Fisher who he should've manhandled, but ah well.
> 
> When Bynum is in the game you take away all that freerange in the lane, and that's Baron's game. When he has to run a halfcourt offense he gets bored and starts jackin shots.


It wasn't just the jackin up shots part, it was the turnovers too. He was just making some awful decisions, but its only one game I expect him to play much better in most of the rest of the games this year.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Lol funny how all the finals predictions have been made without Orlando facing any of these teams. 4 all stars in the starting lineup, let that sink in a bit.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

...and futurixsten sure comes off as a ticked off Cleveland fan, don't worry Cleveland might be lucky to get to the finals this year...key word 'lucky'


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Basileus Munro said:


> One, Granger's better than Artest. Two, after last year, I wouldn't put Ronnie Postal that high. There are still some guys that I'd take before him, like TurkeyGlue, the Shootist (Stevie Jackson), and Josh Smith. Then there are the guys whose offense will put them over Artest's declining D and terrible O fairly soon (like Rudy Gay). Artest belongs in a tier with Shawn Marion of "guys that used to be really good before someone stuck a fork in their back".


Yeah I drew a blank on SFs after I reached Artest, Jax and Turk go up ahead of him, but you'd be a fool to take Josh Smith or Rudy Gay's stats with no impact asses.


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

Dre™ said:


> Not at all. Artest can't run an offense. I love Ron but he looks like he's using all his concentration not to bounce the ball off his foot.
> 
> And when are we going to stop all this top 5 ****? It's not about restricting people to 5 spots, it's about tiering. Here's how I see it:
> 
> ...


Here are some other guys who would do quite well on the Lakers: perhaps better than Artest:
Tayshaun Prince
Hedo Turkoglu
Stephen Jackson
Thaddeus Young

Other guys in the discussion:
Richard Jefferson
Gerald Wallace
John Salmons
Pietrus
Posey
Shawn Marion


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

If only Gerald Wallace was in LA right now... He would be beast.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Yeah, MJ and Pippen 2K would be dope.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

:jester:


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

HB said:


> ...and futurixsten sure comes off as a ticked off Cleveland fan, don't worry Cleveland might be lucky to get to the finals this year...key word 'lucky'


He is. Just look at some of his gigantic homer posts on RealCavsFans.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

futur is a girl, not a guy. Just so you guys know.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Dre™ said:


> Yeah I drew a blank on SFs after I reached Artest, Jax and Turk go up ahead of him, but you'd be a fool to take Josh Smith or Rudy Gay's stats with no impact asses.


Actually, I put Rudy in the near future for offense category. Thaddeus Young is another that belongs there. I guess you could argue John Salmons if you consider him a 3. As Artest's impact is defensive, I'm absolutely taking Smith over him. It's not like the headcase issue sets either of them apart. For all that J-Smoove's a royal pain in the ***, I've never heard account of him missing the team bus to the game and hopping the press bus instead dressed only in bikini briefs. Gerald Wallace & Luol Deng are a couple of other players that you can make an argument for (though injury issues hamper both).


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Smith has no impact on a game though. Luol Deng is just a spotup shooter, Gerald I could see definitely as well. But most of these names you're bringing up, none are head and shoulders better than Artest. He could fit firmly on that 4th tier of players, and considering that's the deepest position out there it's a good thing to have one of those be your 4th or 5th best player.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Dre™ said:


> Smith has no impact on a game though. Luol Deng is just a spotup shooter, Gerald I could see definitely as well. But most of these names you're bringing up, none are head and shoulders better than Artest. He could fit firmly on that 4th tier of players, and considering that's the deepest position out there it's a good thing to have one of those be your 4th or 5th best player.


Defensively? Smith's impact is as big as Artest's. Deng was a really pesky defender and low usage player in 2008. Last year he regressed with injury. Aside from Smith I don't think any of them are head and shoulders above Artest, but neither is he better than they are. Where he caused problems in Houston was his insistence on being a high usage player. That's going to bite LA on the hind parts eventually.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Basileus Munro said:


> Defensively? Smith's impact is as big as Artest's. Deng was a really pesky defender and low usage player in 2008. Last year he regressed with injury. Aside from Smith I don't think any of them are head and shoulders above Artest, but neither is he better than they are. Where he caused problems in Houston was his insistence on being a high usage player. That's going to bite LA on the hind parts eventually.


Other than weakside blocks Smith's impact defensively is not as big as Artest's, considering he is at best a mediocre man defender (and I wouldn't even call him that). Sure Artest isn't his DPOY self anymore, but I've been very positively surprised with his D so far (since it was described as steadily regressing by the majority of Houston fans who's opinions I've come across). Ron isn't fast, doesn't get up for the blocks and he surely isn't Chris Paul in the passing lanes, but he has extremely fast hands, moves his feet well and is a strong as a bull on defense. Now granted this is only 8 preseason games and yesterday's opener worth of sample size, but I like what I'm seeing. Thornton was pretty much rendered useless by Ron.

And I don't get your last two sentences either (and everybody who's repeating this also for that matter). Nothing Ron has done or said since signing for the Lakers indicate he'll somehow force himself into something he clearly isn't on this team. In fact, most of us have ravaged on him for overpassing and shooting too little if anything. Of course that's probably him trying to fit in and learning the triangle, but he's been on his best behaviour and gets only positive returns from me. Now if only he could get his shot straight... something I'm quite sure he'll do eventually considering he'll be getting a ton of open looks, which was not something he had in abundance while playing for the Rockets. Heck if a guy who only hit 4 threes in his career before joining the Lakers could become money from beyond the arc (because of all the wide open shots), I'm sure Ron who is a far better three point shooter will have little problem adjusting. Especially when he get's used to the fact that Bryant, Gasol and Bynum (okay, he is not a willing passer so far, so perhaps just the two ) will be doubled on a nightly basis and all he has to do is step into an open three and make it rain.

Yeah it's Crazy Bill and a lot of things could probably go wrong, but as long as he doesn't give us a reason to doubt him, I intend not to.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Artest just has to be better than Ariza, and so far he has been so vastly superior in every facet of the game it has really been quite a joy to watch, both as a scorer and defender.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Cap said:


> Artest just has to be better than Ariza, and so far he has been so vastly superior in every facet of the game it has really been quite a joy to watch, both as a scorer and defender.


+1

I love his passing, his post game and the ability to create his own shot. I know the latter two are included in the term "scorer", but still had to mention it, since Trevor really lacked in those departments.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Plastic Man said:


> Other than weakside blocks Smith's impact defensively is not as big as Artest's, considering he is at best a mediocre man defender (and I wouldn't even call him that). Sure Artest isn't his DPOY self anymore, but I've been very positively surprised with his D so far (since it was described as steadily regressing by the majority of Houston fans who's opinions I've come across). Ron isn't fast, doesn't get up for the blocks and he surely isn't Chris Paul in the passing lanes, but he has extremely fast hands, moves his feet well and is a strong as a bull on defense. Now granted this is only 8 preseason games and yesterday's opener worth of sample size, but I like what I'm seeing. Thornton was pretty much rendered useless by Ron.


Thornton hasn't been terribly useful here in the NBA. He's been a disappointment to me. I was expecting he and Thad Young to be the hidden gems of that draft. So far I'm one for two. Artest got worse and worse as last year progressed. I don't think he'll be getting better.



Plastic Man said:


> And I don't get your last two sentences either (and everybody who's repeating this also for that matter). Nothing Ron has done or said since signing for the Lakers indicate he'll somehow force himself into something he clearly isn't on this team. In fact, most of us have ravaged on him for overpassing and shooting too little if anything. Of course that's probably him trying to fit in and learning the triangle, but he's been on his best behaviour and gets only positive returns from me. Now if only he could get his shot straight... something I'm quite sure he'll do eventually considering he'll be getting a ton of open looks, which was not something he had in abundance while playing for the Rockets.


He had open looks in Houston, he just can't shoot. That's just Ronnie. I loved him until he played for one of my teams, now so long as he doesn't ever suit up for Houston or Boston I'll be happy.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Basileus Munro said:


> Defensively? Smith's impact is as big as Artest's. Deng was a really pesky defender and low usage player in 2008. Last year he regressed with injury. Aside from Smith I don't think any of them are head and shoulders above Artest, but neither is he better than they are. Where he caused problems in Houston was his insistence on being a high usage player. That's going to bite LA on the hind parts eventually.


Nah, Smith is a good man defender and he gets some timely blocks and steals, but he gambles for them. I guess you base his impact on the havoc he causes using that length, and Artest doesn't have the steals or blocks, but he's going to seriously hinder the opposition's best wing, and that's what I want.

Then offensively Smith still doesn't know how to do anything but pick up scraps. Artest is shot happy, but I'm heading into the season taking him at his word that he's happy accepting slightly more than Ariza got, some open looks, and since he's an established scorer you tolerate a couple forays into the lane. 

In the end though, what he might do being a tad shot happy and possibly digging them into holes every so often (which I doubt he'll get enough shots to do), he'll make up for by keeping Kobe off the best opposing wing like Ariza. 

And don't forget LA is deep, if Artest does get to the point where he's too shot happy in a game Jackson can pull him, put Kobe on Artest's man, and bring in Walton or Kardashian. A downgrade, but just until he gets the message. I really don't think it's going to get there though, Laker fans seem happy with him so far.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Basileus Munro said:


> Thornton hasn't been terribly useful here in the NBA. He's been a disappointment to me. I was expecting he and Thad Young to be the hidden gems of that draft. So far I'm one for two. Artest got worse and worse as last year progressed. I don't think he'll be getting better.


Yeah, I don't like Thornton either. He seems like a black hole on offense to me. But the guy still can score when he gets it going and he got about 20 points in 3 of our 4 meetings last year if I recall correctly. I'll guess we'll just have to agree to disagree then... you think he'll get worse, I think he'll thrive in LA. We'll see soon enough. 



> He had open looks in Houston, he just can't shoot. That's just Ronnie. I loved him until he played for one of my teams, now so long as he doesn't ever suit up for Houston or Boston I'll be happy.


I don't think he'll be the next Fisher (shooting-wise) for us or anything, but the guy did shot 36, 38 and 40% from beyond the arc in his last three seasons while being one of the focal points of the offense, so I think it's not far fetched to expect him to hit his shots with more accuracy than the player he's replaced. That's all I'm getting at really. I consider him a at best the 4th option on this team (as does probably everyone), so if he can give us more than the former 5th option (Ariza) gave us, the signing will have been worth it.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

futuristxen said:


> The Cavs suck. Beating them is just a test of general competency. How hard is it really to beat the Cavs? Hold Lebron under 100, and run the pick and roll? Impressive!
> 
> Who has beaten the KG-led Celtics? No one. Who has beaten the Lakers? Just the KG-Led Celtics.
> 
> So stop acting like Orlando matters. They don't. It's a two team league. Has been for the last 3 years. Everyone else is just waiting for injuries.


:bowen: So Orlando doesn't matter? Ok. But if so, why are you wating your time posting about the Crabs, a team that Orlando upsetted without it's starting PG, anyways?


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Ron Artest was a 25, 6 and 3 player shooting 49% from the field a few years ago, and he is only slightly removed from his prime being only 29 years old. Those numbers on top of being one of the best defensive players in the league on the ball and off the ball. He is a difference maker, and he has been on a lot of teams that managed to win games without a lot of talent. He was the best player on those Pacers team despite the overrated Jermaine O'Neal getting more credit. Artest was the best player on the Rockets team that took the Lakers to 7 games without Yao. I'm fine with LeBron, Durant, Melo, Granger and Pierce over him. After that, he is right in the mix.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

HB said:


> Lol funny how all the finals predictions have been made without Orlando facing any of these teams. 4 all stars in the starting lineup, let that sink in a bit.


Magic fans keep saying this. Celtics have 4 all-stars in their rotation too. Plus Rondo.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Magic fans keep saying this. Celtics have 4 all-stars in their rotation too. Plus Rondo.


The Magic have 4 allstars in their rotation plus Pietrus, plus Anderson, plus Bass, plus Gortat. Need I go on?

By the way, who is the 4th allstar for the Celtics? I only see 3. Allen, Pierce and KG, all by the way are in their 30s.


----------



## joser (Nov 29, 2005)

Idunkonyou said:


> The Magic have 4 allstars in their rotation plus Pietrus, plus Anderson, plus Bass, plus Gortat. Need I go on?
> 
> By the way, who is the 4th allstar for the Celtics? I only see 3. Allen, Pierce and KG, all by the way are in their 30s.


Rasheed


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

joser said:


> Rasheed


Wallace is no longer an Allstar caliber player and won't be for the rest of his career.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Idunkonyou said:


> The Magic have 4 allstars in their rotation plus Pietrus, plus Anderson, plus Bass, plus Gortat. Need I go on?


Celtics have 4 all-stars plus Rondo, Perkins, Davis, House. Need I go on? 



Idunkonyou said:


> Wallace is no longer an Allstar caliber player and won't be for the rest of his career.


Jameer Nelson is not an all-star caliber player either, and Vince hasn't been an all-star in two years.


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Celtics have 4 all-stars plus Rondo, Perkins, Davis, House. Need I go on?
> 
> Jameer Nelson is not an all-star caliber player either, and Vince hasn't been an all-star in two years.


Except Jameer Nelson made the all star team last season. And Vince Carter has been to the all star game 8 times, twice as many Rasheed Wallace. The only reason he didn't make it last season was a lack of team success.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Sir Patchwork said:


> I'm fine with LeBron, Durant, Melo, Granger and Pierce over him. After that, he is right in the mix.


No he isn't.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

f22egl said:


> Except Jameer Nelson made the all star team last season. And Vince Carter has been to the all star game 8 times, twice as many Rasheed Wallace. The only reason he didn't make it last season was a lack of team success.


The Magic are no longer the "it" team, that would be the Bulls. I wouldn't hold my breath waiting for the fans to vote 'Meer in over Rose.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Basileus Munro said:


> The Magic are no longer the "it" team, that would be the Bulls. I wouldn't hold my breath waiting for the fans to vote 'Meer in over Rose.


Meer won't have an allstar year this year because the Magic have too many other weapons. Case and point he only played 21 minutes last night. That will happen a lot this year because the Magic will be blowing out a lot of teams. Nelson will still most likely put up good numbers, but not the type of numbers he put up last year. My guess is that Carter, Howard and maybe Lewis makes the allstar team this year from the Magic.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Vince had an All-Star season last year...


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Celtics have 4 all-stars plus Rondo, Perkins, Davis, House. Need I go on?


No keep going. I love a good chuckle.




Sir Patchwork said:


> Jameer Nelson is not an all-star caliber player either, and Vince hasn't been an all-star in two years.


Carter was the biggest allstar snub last year considering the numbers he put up and Nelson made the original 12 last year so yes he is an allstar. Carter will most likely make the team again this year because he will be on winner and his numbers won't drop too much IMO. He would have made it last year if the Nets were a winning team. 

I also said in another post I doubt Nelson makes it again because his numbers will drop from last year due to Howard, Carter, Lewis, Anderson, Pietrus and all the other weapons on the Magic having good seasons so they won't need the monster games he was putting up last year as much this year, if at all. I'm happy about that. I'd rather have a healthy, rested Nelson for the playoffs than see him make a meaningless allstar game. Lewis, Howard and Carter on the hand could see another allstar slot. Watch out for Anderson as well. That kid can play and if SVG decides to go Lewis/Anderson as his starting forwards, his numbers won't go down much.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Idunkonyou said:


> Meer won't have an allstar year this year because the Magic have too many other weapons. Case and point he only played 21 minutes last night. That will happen a lot this year because the Magic will be blowing out a lot of teams. Nelson will still most likely put up good numbers, but not the type of numbers he put up last year. My guess is that Carter, Howard and maybe Lewis makes the allstar team this year from the Magic.


I don't think it would matter. There are two players clearly better, Harris & Rose, they're going first. Nelson's out of luck.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

It would probably take an injury to another PG for Nelson to get back. It's not impossible tho.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Basileus Munro said:


> No he isn't.


Sure is.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Celtics have 4 all-stars plus Rondo, Perkins, Davis, House. Need I go on?
> 
> 
> 
> Jameer Nelson is not an all-star caliber player either, and Vince hasn't been an all-star in two years.


You sure say a lot of ridiculous stuff. Vince' numbers werent that far off from what JJ and Roy put up last year, both considered all stars. I'll be shocked if VC doesnt make the game this year.

As for the bench thing, as far as firepower, the Magic bench is better than the Celts.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

HB said:


> You sure say a lot of ridiculous stuff. Vince' numbers werent that far off from what JJ and Roy put up last year, both considered all stars. I'll be shocked if VC doesnt make the game this year.
> 
> As for the bench thing, as far as firepower, the Magic bench is better than the Celts.


What's ridiculous is using vague phrases like "the Magic have 4 all-stars" followed by phrases like "let that sink in" as if it's unprecedented to have 4 players on your team who were all-stars at some point in their career whether they deserved it or not. The Celtics do too. Who cares. Look at overall talent, chemistry, and other things that matter. Celtics have the advantage. If you disagree, fine, Magic have a great roster too, but the majority feel Boston is going to be better and rightfully so.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Rasheed Wallace hasnt played like an allstar in years


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

HB said:


> Rasheed Wallace hasnt played like an allstar in years


Let me introduce you to Jameer Nelson, the Wally Szczerbiak All-Szcztar for a new generation.


----------

